# Finding Lost Arrows



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

Tonight I kinda missed the target, a miss-fire. Couldn't find the darn thing in the grass. So went and got the mower and mowed the grass in a long strip behind the target, 100 ft. Next I remembered the el-cheapo Harbor Freight metal detector that has been in the cabinet for years. Replaced one battery and it worked. Tested it on an arrow and it would null on the tip. Out to the lost area and started the sweeping. Had no idea how far it may have gone. Found it ! Ended up about 50 ft past the dirt pile that I knew it sailed past. Dirt pile was about 50 ft from the target. I was 60 ft from the target when shooting. It was buried big time in the grass.
The MD didn't want to detect the carbon fiber, but it did the field point tip.
I was glad I didn't have to give up a $10 arrow to the elements.
Long story short, make sure your on target before putting your finger over and on the trigger.

Too Much Fun:wink:


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

I have a bird dog that goes to a lot of the local shoots with me. He has learned the sound of a "miss" and gets excited to go find the arrow. He has about a 100% success rate at finding lost arrows. It's pretty incredible. He's my metal detector lol.


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually thought of that also. The arrows would have your scent on them. We have four dogs. One an English Cream Golden Retriever. He would be the one. Next time I'll let him have a go at it.


----------



## Taylormax13 (Aug 2, 2014)

I was recently at a range that was all grass. I saw a gentleman with a long pole that had a hook on the end, dragging the hook through the grass. At first I was wondering what he was doing, maybe trying to aerate the grass? Turns out, he was using the hook to dig for a lost arrow of his. He found about 10 arrows in the few hours I was there. None were his, unfortunately. 

But, that's another "cheap" method of looking for arrows in soft ground.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a metal detector but we shoot on a rifle range so it's tricky to filter out lead and brass. So looking for alternatives I found that you can also use an ultraviolet flash light in the dark. It makes nocks and most vanes glow real bright while everything else looks dark. Works great even with most arrows that have slid under the grass. You can buy the UV flash lights on ebay.


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> I have a bird dog that goes to a lot of the local shoots with me. He has learned the sound of a "miss" and gets excited to go find the arrow. He has about a 100% success rate at finding lost arrows. It's pretty incredible. He's my metal detector lol.


That's awesome.


----------

